# The worst Monday possible



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Today started late, slept in, woke up to find my Zeus sitting in a puppy-made cave under the covers happy to see me awake and stated licking me. I never ever take baths, but today was going to be an exception since I was very sick throughout the nite. I just wanted to relax and let the steam fill me. Like usual, I am brushing my teeth while my Zeus monster trots in circles in the bathroom(his favorite place to use the bathroom, I'm so lucky), while the tub is filling. I left him in the bathroom and went to get my morning coffee for my everyday coffee break I take first thing in the morning. I always take him outside with me since we go everywhere together, but today I wasn't going to spend now more time than I had to, so I left him in the bathroom only to return shortly. After I came back ready for the bath, I found he had somehow climbed up into the bathtub and was floating face down. I stood there and called him hoping he was for some reason playing. He absolutely HATES water, with a deep passion. To the point that I can't even bathe him in the sink without stopping in fear of him getting a heart attack. I rushed to the bath and picked his lifeless body out of the water and placed him on the throw rug. His mouth open, tounge laid out, and eyes wide open showing now white of his eyeballs. After rougly 2 mins of trying to gain his attention, it was clear he was dead. There was no doubt in my mind. I was terrified. I rushed in panic looking for anything in the medical container while in tears only to find nothing of use. I rushed back and started performing CPR (mainly mouth to mouth, I was scared to give him chest thrust in fear of breaking everything since he is so small and fragile). After about 6 sessions of forced air, his lungs dumped water from his lifeless body. I continued to gain his attention with no luck. I continued CPR until his body would not let me give any more, either his body was blocking his airway from getting more air or his lungs were full. I tried 1 last time a few moments after. Slowly his legs started to twitch slightly. I ran down stairs and turned on the firplace (which was not need by any means since it was pretty warm today, got redressed while running in to check on him. I had been drying him off during this time. I wrapped him up in 1 of my tshirts and his blanket only because he loves my clothes and will only sit on a peice of my clothing. We went down stairs to the firseplace, while I heard the most horrific cries coming out of him I have ever heard in my life. Based on the training I have recieved in the past, I felt has if something was missing, so I grabbed my netbook and began researching shock for drowning victims. It was just as vague as my training..."cover in a blanket, give no water to them, keep them warm, raise their heads......seek medical attention asap" basically....This I knew, what it wasn't telling me is what do I do inbetween that time of medical attention if the victim isn't responding to the treatment. While reading I also was looking for the nearest animal hospital. We rushed out the door to discover I had a completely flat tire. I then ran back inside into the garage to get the air compressor and repaired my tire. During the drive he still gave faint wimpers and was closing his eyes, I kept him awake since I knew he could not fall asleep while in shock. After we arrived the vet tech asked what was wrong, I got most of the situation out before I was so chocked up I couldn't even talk. They grabbed him and began shock and drowning treatment by placing him in an oxygen tank whith an IV. They did so many things to him over the day and would update me every time I went to check on him. Now 8:30pm we are home and his has eaten the largest meal ever and his happier than I have ever seen him. I can't remember what deals I made with God in the moment, but I am pretty sure I gave up everything. My Zeus is my lil man and I can't tell you how devistating today has been. Thank you, I just had to share my total destruction of today.
p.s.- he has lost 2 teeth over the last 2 days that I know of. Looks like the Doggy Tooth Fairy willbe visiting him very soon!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my god, that is my worst nightmare. I can't imagine how shocked and scared you must have been. So happy to hear that your little man is recovered. Mine loves water so remembering your experience will make me extra vigilant.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG! How absolutely scary! I am so glad for your quick thinking and not giving up on him! Thank goodness he's alright. Big hug to you and him and give him loads of love tonight.


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

I am very lucky. I just still don't know why he would have climbed up into the bath. I don't even know how he did it either. He has been climbing anything he can put his front paws on over the last week, but the bath? The hospital said they see that with puppies. Puppies have a curious side to them, or maybe he wanted to drink the water. Nobody will ever know to be honest. But it will never have a chance to happen again!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg that is the scariest story ever I think my heart stopped until I got to the end thank god it was a good ending phew who would have thought they could even get in the tub?? I'm so glad you had quick thinking and didn't give up truly a miracle!


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

I would have given CPR until I died. There was no reason for me too based on how long I was gone and the unknown time he may have been in there, but there was no way I was letting my best friend to go down. He really is Zeus, king of the gods. I felt it was a suiting name when I first got him since he looks like a cute rat. Oh, I felt as if his offical weight 2 weeks ago was wrong, and it was, he is offically the smallest thing I have ever heard of being a dog....he is 1.12lbs


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hm seems weird that if he's 1.12 lbs he'd be able to jump in the tub my smallest is 3 lbs and he can't even get on the bed or couch let alone the tub did you ever figure out how he got in?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hm seems weird that if he's 1.12 lbs he'd be able to jump in the tub my smallest is 3 lbs and he can't even get on the bed or couch let alone the tub did you ever figure out how he got in?


Yes, same thoughts here.
I also have a small Chi and he cannot even see over the bath's edge when he's on his hind legs! 

Are you sure he's 1.12 pounds? at 5 months? that seems extremely tiny.


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes he's tiny. I don't know how either. oh no, he doesn't jump. He uses his rear legs to get himself up things. Yesterday he was climbing up the slide to the play set in the back yard. He kept falling over and slidding down every time he tried walking up it. He has gotten to the point of leaping off the couch too. I hate when he does it. The couch is extremelt high for him. I don't think he can pull himself up with his front legs, or I have never seen it. But if he can get his paws on it, he wiggles and claws his way up the side of things


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

rokmurphy said:


> I am very lucky. I just still don't know why he would have climbed up into the bath. I don't even know how he did it either. He has been climbing anything he can put his front paws on over the last week, but the bath? The hospital said they see that with puppies. Puppies have a curious side to them, or maybe he wanted to drink the water. Nobody will ever know to be honest. But it will never have a chance to happen again!


One of my chis, Penny, jumps in the bathtub all the time. I don't leave the tub out of my sight when it is full, because she jumped in face first once (luckily I was there) and was very disoriented. I had no idea she could jump that high. I am so glad your chi is okay!


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Meee toooo. I know he must be getting upset with me because I wont leave him alone. I keep waking him up to make sure he is ok.lol. But I know he doesn't mind, he always licks me on the nose everytime I do


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

How scary! So glad everything turned out okay. That is weird such a small Chi could get in the bathtub.. My 4 lb Izzie can't jump in the tub, but my almost 8 lb Bella can. The 2 and 5 year old I babysit were taking a bath one time, and for some reason Bella got in there once. Not sure why, as she hates baths, lol. But she was fine, it wasn't very full for the kids and Bella is tall. But that is scary!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When Pepper was a pup, he could get on the sofa when he weighed about 2 pounds, he kicked his way up. Did you have a bath mat or something leaning against the side of the tub?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Are you sure your chi is under 2 lbs? That seems really, really tiny for 5 months old.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg my heart died reading this! I would have passed out! Heck I almost did reading this! I am so sorry you had to go through this today! I am so so happy that he is ok! Tough guy for being so tiny! He is super tiny! I thought maybe they would keep him over night at the vet if that happen just to make sure he was ok! I bet he is happy to be home though and under warm covers. Bless his heart! Again, so glad he's ok!!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bryan, your experience had my throat in my gut. Thank God that Zeus is on the road torecovery! You are a super chi Dad. At 5 months Sparkles was only 1lb.8 oz. Hugs to both of you!

Tori


----------



## bailey-peanut2011 (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG, I was in tears to be reading your story,thank goodness your little man is ok. I have two beautiful babies and would die if anything happened to them. Give your little man a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Omg, that must have been so so terrifying! I am glad he's doing well, he's a little miracle. Good job you found him and responded so quickly.


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

they were thinking about keeping him overnite, but he was walking around and seemed normal


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I felt sick to my stomach when I started to read this and I am so glad your little one made it through x x go Zeus x x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Are you sure your chi is under 2 lbs? That seems really, really tiny for 5 months old.


Dottie is over a year and is 2lbs


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

He is only suppose to get up to 3lbs


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the only reason Bryan that people questioned it is that usually the breeders don't let the ones who are going to be tiny go until they are a bit older than 5 mos for safety reasons, just my experience anyways.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

KittyD said:


> I think the only reason Bryan that people questioned it is that usually the breeders don't let the ones who are going to be tiny go until they are a bit older than 5 mos for safety reasons, just my experience anyways.


Yes, I was just curious because it seemed really tiny, but I guess other's chis are that small as well.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my! What a tragic story! I'm so very sorry you had to go through that! I can only imagine your panic! :/ Your little guy must be really strong and determined. My 4 lb. pup wouldn't even be able to climb into a bathtub.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe your pup could have easily managed getting in the tub. Not all pups are weak and delicate - I have one that since she was 2 lbs could sail over a baby gate like it wasn't there - prob twice the height of a tub edge. Some dogs just have the ability to jump. I'm sorry you had such a traumatic day and now people are acting like "oh, you must not even know what your dog weighs". Kinda silly if you ask me, I am just glad your dog is alright.


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you. He is like my son. The only jumping I see him do is when I am eating he will stand up on his rear llegs, and due to his unbalance, he will do small hops backwards


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So glad he is ok. That was quite an ordeal!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I wasn't trying to insist he was lying I wanted to know if he found out how the dog made it into the tub the story was scary and I was thinking of my own dogs and how that could happen for my own future reference beau jumped in the pool once this summer luckily his skinny body even made a splash so someone noticed now it really worrying me with this story! 

If you look at the pics posted by this user you can see the dog is tiny and adorable!


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand the questioning.....but yes, I do know how much he weighs, and I don't understand how he did it. I am just happy it all turned out good. I was devistated yesterday. The vet and myself are really surprised about the recovery he made. I was worried he would have blamed me for it all, and the vet was sure he would have suffered brain damage. Neither happened. If anything, I feel he loves me even more. Also, last nite I was upstairs telling my roommate about the whole incident, when we heard a loud baby yelp from him(he makes a unique terrifing cry), I thought it was another dog trampling him since it has happened before. But when I rushed down stairs, the other dogs were all upstairs sleeping and I saw Zeus sitting at the base of the stairs looking up at me wagging his tail and started running in circles. I think he has learned how to cry and now he knows I rush to him.lol. Little sneak


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The little ones do have a lot of spunk. Glad your baby is okay. 

When all 4 of my pups were very ill, my smallest recovered faster and easier than the others. Lots of will packed in tiny bodies.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... *shocked* and speechless *shiver*
I can't imagine the horror of finding him in the tub....
glad to know he is OK.... and that you are too.....


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds like Zeus has nine lives...(thankfully) but mention to him that he doesn't ever need to test that again! Chi's are like babies/toddlers in this aspect, never leave them alone around water(water bowl usually doesn't count).


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Praise the Lord our God he lived, What a scary time for you. Oh my goodness. Do they say he should have full recovery? I thank God every night for Amberleah and everything God give me to care for.


----------

